# Router bit Help, Please



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

How could I reproduce this profile?

To me it appears this profile was made with a shaper when it was manufactured. Originally, it was a chest of drawers. My sister in law is asking for help creating 6 new drawer fronts to match this one.

So far, I haven't been able to find a cutter like that will reproduce it in a single pass.

Help and advice appreciated.
Thanks
Mike


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

MT Stringer said:


> How could I reproduce this profile?
> 
> To me it appears this profile was made with a shaper when it was manufactured. Originally, it was a chest of drawers. My sister in law is asking for help creating 6 new drawer fronts to match this one.
> 
> ...


more than likely it isn't a single pass for a router but very likely for a shaper...
have you looked to window sash bits???


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

Stick486 said:


> more than likely it isn't a single pass for a router but very likely for a shaper...
> have you looked to window sash bits???


No, but I have been looking, just not seeing what I can use.


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

MT Stringer said:


> No, but I have been looking, just not seeing what I can use.


With that said, she has decided to let me do the best I can with what I have. It is pretty obvious I don't have the bit and they don't want to buy anything. 

I'll see what I can do with a couple of passes or three on some test pieces.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

MT Stringer;406243 and they don't want to buy anything. :D
[/QUOTE said:


> where have I heard that before.....


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

stick486 said:


> where have i heard that before.....


Yep.


----------



## Salty Dawg (Jan 24, 2014)

I have a Rockler table edge router bit that is close to that profile, stop by & see if it will work for you.


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

Salty Dawg said:


> I have a Rockler table edge router bit that is close to that profile, stop by & see if it will work for you.


Thanks Don. I 'll do that.
I will send you a PM to set up a time to meet.
Mike


----------



## kp91 (Sep 10, 2004)

How about making 7 drawer fronts with a very similar one, then they would all match?


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

kp91 said:


> How about making 7 drawer fronts with a very similar one, then they would all match?


It's a long story.  They cut a dresser in half and put it in an area under the steep roof on the second floor. With it framed in, it looks like a built in dresser.  Well, I guess it really is.

On the other side of the room (same setup), they want to put in a dummy dresser front. Thus the need for 6 drawers, three dummies for the room and three dummies for a second room where they put the other half of the dresser.

They have cut corners every way possible, starting with free is good, and going from there.

At least I got paid fairly for the cabinets I built for their kitchen. There wasn't any haggling.


----------



## Nickp (Dec 4, 2012)

If you have something like the Whiteside Wavy Edge #3712 multiple passes might do it...? (page 17 in their catalog) or MLCS Double Ogee and Bead #8562 ($20)...?


----------



## MAFoElffen (Jun 8, 2012)

Looks to me to be a "door pull" profile that someone used as if it were a table edge profile. (like they reversed how the proifle was applied or used design-wise).

Experience has also shown me that you can sometimes find something close and bring it in by varying the angle of...

I have molding head blades closely matching that profile. Doing restoration carpentry, I found that I could get a set of blades custom ground for a shaper head or molding head for less than most new cabinet router bits. (Usually around $30-$60 for a set of 3 matched, depending on the profile)


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

Hi Mike,
here is a link you might find a profile close to what you are looking for.

Carbide Router Bits For Woodworking - Infinity Cutting Tools


----------



## kp91 (Sep 10, 2004)

colonial style, maybe?

http://www.amazon.com/MLCS-Architectural-Molding-Bit-Colonial-Profile/sim/B000PHFCLA/2


----------



## neville9999 (Jul 22, 2010)

have a look at all of your moulding bits, you may be able to get close by doing a few passes with different cutters each doing a part of the cut. N


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

neville9999 said:


> have a look at all of your moulding bits, you may be able to get close by doing a few passes with different cutters each doing a part of the cut. N


Yes sir. That is what I am doing right now. I met up with Salty Dawg this morning and borrowed one of his bits...Rockler Ogee Base Mold Bit. Made two cuts. The second one is about right for the basic cut. 

Now I am setting up the other router with a roundover to treat the edge.
Pics at eleven! 

Neville, Doug, Herb, Mike, Nick, Stick...et all, thanks for the suggestions and help.


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

I sent these pics to my sister in law. She likes them. I guess they don't have much choice short of funding a shaper and custom cutter.

I made all of the cuts using the Triton. I had problems with loose screws on the router table plate that mounts the Bosch router base, so I gave up trying to do any further custom cutting, and I wasn't about to pull that bit out of the Triton until I was through.

The bit cut the wood nicely. A little sanding and they should be good to go.

A Big Thank You to Salty Dawg for loaning the bit out. I think I need to ask Santa for one for Christmas. Ain't it wonderful to have a Router Forum buddy just down the road? Well, about thirty miles down the road! 

Mike


----------



## Salty Dawg (Jan 24, 2014)

Glad it worked out for you. I spent hours looking at bits for the top of my base cabinets & really liked this one. Hope the drive was worth it, oh, and thanks for bringing the rain with you.


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

Salty Dawg said:


> Glad it worked out for you. I spent hours looking at bits for the top of my base cabinets & really liked this one. Hope the drive was worth it, oh, and thanks for bringing the rain with you.


Thanks Don. I drove through the cold front on the way back to the house. Temps dropped 20 degrees. I almost had to put on a jacket. 

Yeppirs, that is a nice bit. I will get it back to you soon.


----------

